# Spouse visa online application form



## tmp1987 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am submitting the online application for a spouse visa really soon. I have a few questions:

1. I have chosen the option Settlement-Settlement-Wife on the visa4uk website. Is this correct if my sponsor in the UK is my husband?

2. For the question, "How long do you intend to stay in the UK?", do I put permanently or 33 months?

3. I was on a Tier 4 Student Visa previously. I applied for this from Sri Lanka and applications are usually processed in Chennai, India. What do I state as the issuing authority for this visa? Would it be the British High Commission in Chennai?

4. The form also asks for the the place of issue of my sponsor's passport. My husband's British passport does not really state this. Should I put "United Kingdom" for this question?

5. I have seem to run out of space on the additional information section online. Can I submit additional pages for this section when I submit the paper copy of the application?

Thanks in advance


----------



## wmaid (Nov 26, 2012)

tmp1987 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am submitting the online application for a spouse visa really soon. I have a few questions:
> 
> ...


1. that is correct
2. permanently
3. British High Commission (i stated British embassy, as it was my case)
4. yes, state UK
5. yes, you can use additional A4 paper and attach to your application


----------



## Simsim22 (Jul 26, 2013)

wmaid said:


> 1. that is correct
> 2. permanently
> 3. British High Commission (i stated British embassy, as it was my case)
> 4. yes, state UK
> 5. yes, you can use additional A4 paper and attach to your application


I was told to put 33 months not permanently as they would get a visa just for 2.5yrs?


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

I put permanently for my husband as that is the overall intention.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, but 30 months is better as any extension is subject to another application and approval.


----------



## r0cks (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 
I hope I can post this question here because it relates to this topic. Im filling out the online application for spouse visa (actually my wife applying from Sri Lanka). I have few questions as well.
1. Under section Family Details there are sub sections like Sponsor/Partner, Father, Mother etc etc.. exactly whos info should be filled out here? my details or my wife's?
2. in Sponsor details section, there is a question 'when did they arrive in UK?'.. are they expecting the date I first arrived in UK? 
3. Again in Sponsor details section, another question 'what is their relationship to you?'.. but Husband is not in their drop down list to choose.

Thanks alot


----------



## tmp1987 (Nov 1, 2013)

r0cks said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I hope I can post this question here because it relates to this topic. Im filling out the online application for spouse visa (actually my wife applying from Sri Lanka). I have few questions as well.
> 1. Under section Family Details there are sub sections like Sponsor/Partner, Father, Mother etc etc.. exactly whos info should be filled out here? my details or my wife's?
> 2. in Sponsor details section, there is a question 'when did they arrive in UK?'.. are they expecting the date I first arrived in UK?
> ...


1. The applicant's details
2. Yes it is. I wrote my husband's date of birth for this.
3. I chose other for this and then explained that it is my husband that is my sponsor in the additional information section.

Hope this helps good luck


----------



## r0cks (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi tmp1987,

Thanks for the instant response.. im bit confused because it has labelled as 'Spouse/partner' but why applicant details goes there? (im referring to my question 1). 
Question 2 & 3 are clear now thank you


----------



## tmp1987 (Nov 1, 2013)

r0cks said:


> Hi tmp1987,
> 
> Thanks for the instant response.. im bit confused because it has labelled as 'Spouse/partner' but why applicant details goes there? (im referring to my question 1).
> Question 2 & 3 are clear now thank you


I meant it would be the applicant's father's and mother's details. Under Spouse/partner, it would be your details as you are her sponsor.


----------



## r0cks (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you tmp1987


----------



## armywife (Oct 23, 2014)

my query is similar.my father has never been part of my life. his name isnt even on my birth certificate. what do i put in the section about my father?


----------



## kingdede (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi Please i wish to apply for a British spousal Visa form.apart from the documents provided by my sponsor /wife who is a British citizen.
Are there documents i need on my own to provide to the embassy ?

Regards


----------



## kingdede (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi 
Please i need urgent advise regarding my spousal visa application.my sponsor/wife a British citizen has sent to me all her documents and i wish to know if there are documents i need to provide from my side before submission.please i need your responses. 

Best Regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need your passport, letter of introduction (about relationship history, current intentions, future plans etc), job information such as payslip and contract if you are currently in work, proposed flight to UK, divorce papers or death certificate if you've been married before, marriage certificate, evidence of genuine relationship from your end such as Skype logs, travel tickets, photos etc, two UK passport-sized photos. Anything not in English must be professionally translated. Plus a photocopy of every document submitted.


----------

